# JUMBO 4 1/4 OZ



## #1twin (Aug 29, 2009)

I just received my Redbook #10 on Fruit Jar listings. When I found the section on Jumbo Peanut Butter jars I priced my whole collection except one. This picture shows the 4 1/4 oz jar that is not listed in the Red Book. Does that mean it is rare??? 
 Anyone know where I could get some lids for these jars???  Thank you for any answers.  Marvin


----------



## LC (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello Marvin , I never had any luck finding the Jumbos shaped like the one you have pictured , all I ever found was the round ones except for the fish bowl Jumbos . As for finding lids , good luck ! They are not easy to come by , although once in a while a few will pop up on eBay . I think they have been reproduced ,  but myself I would not give a dime for one of them .


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: #1twin
> 
> I just received my Redbook #10 on Fruit Jar listings. When I found the section on Jumbo Peanut Butter jars I priced my whole collection except one. This picture shows the 4 1/4 oz jar that is not listed in the Red Book. Does that mean it is rare???
> Anyone know where I could get some lids for these jars???  Thank you for any answers.  Marvin--- your       jar is what they call the Thumb print! hard to come by--i dug mine---.Fred.   Can you get a pic of the back.


----------



## #1twin (Aug 30, 2009)

Mr. Fred,     The elephant head is the same as my 5 1/2 oz and the bottle is tappered the same. As you can see the lines are thinner on the 5 1/2 oz one. Thank you for the information.   Marvin


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not up to speed on those jars---used to dig a lot of them still have all of them[8D] i think they are neat!----just figured i would put in my 2 cents[&:].   Fred.


----------



## #1twin (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you Fred[]  Maybe Warren will give me some info on it? I know he has a good collection of these, including the elephant figural.
  Have a great day,  Marvin


----------



## capsoda (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Marvin, Those are rare in 4 1/2oz size. The larger sizes are more common. Yours would sell for around 45 bucks if it is in very good shape. I had a full set but had to let many of them go back when I couldn't work.


----------



## #1twin (Aug 31, 2009)

Warren,  I have a 4 1/2 oz and a 4 1/4 oz one. The 4 1/4 is not listed in my Redbook, so I thought it might be rare? Unfortunately the 4 1/4 has two chips in the top of the threads.[]
 Thanks for the reply,  Marvin


----------

